# Good centipede for a beginner?



## Ratmosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

I always was freaked out by centipedes and never thought I would be able to own one. Lately I've been really interested in owning one though. Kinda crazy how that happens. What is the best centipede to own for a person who never owned one before?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## chanda (Aug 10, 2017)

Personally, I'd go with _S. polymorpha _- at least if you're in the U.S. They are cheap, relatively common, and easy to care for. Depending on where you live, you might even be able to go out and catch your own. They still get some impressive size to them and have a great feeding response - but don't have the potent venom of something like _S. subspinipes._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

Cool! Do they get big?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 10, 2017)

The problem is that there isn't that much of a choice aside_ S.polymorpha_ (which is good, eh).

It's not like when it comes for T's where there's plenty to choose by.

_Scolopendra cingulata_ is another that is perfect for a beginner, but it's almost impossible to obtain one in the U.S.

Anyway (despite the venom potency that differs) *all *centipedes are freaking, and I say freaking, escape masters so a no escape enclosure my man, remember :-s

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

Pick one you like the look of and buy it for next you've fully researched the care.

The great thing with pedes is they can't exactly surprise you with random escapes. And by that I mean they're unable to climb a smooth surface. Unlike say a Heteroscodra maculata can. 

So with that typed if you get yourself a large plastic enclosure (I happen to believe these are best as thete are no silicone corners for them to climb) that is taller than you pede and substrate combined and any cork bark at the sides etcetera you're fine. 

Get yourself some 12" tongs to use inside the enclosure and you're pretty much done.

I'm not dismissing pedes at all. I respect them massively. They're highly unpredictable in their movements and will bite. But follow what I've typed above and you'll have no problems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 10, 2017)

basin79 said:


> Pick one you like the look of and buy it for next you've fully researched the care.
> 
> The great thing with pedes is they can't exactly surprise you with random escapes. And by that I mean they're unable to climb a smooth surface. Unlike say a Heteroscodra maculata can.
> 
> ...


Yes, they can't climb smooth surface. This is true, my man, but I've noticed that people rarely mention the fact that, using the air holes drilled/created by us, they can take advantage of those and use said holes for help their "climbing" rapture.

Mines is in a plastic enclosure as well, yet she can climb using those if she wants... ok, 9 out of 10 she falls, but still :-s

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Yes, they can't climb smooth surface. This is true, my man, but I've noticed that people rarely mention the fact that, using the air holes drilled/created by us, they can take advantage of those and use said holes for help their "climbing" rapture.
> 
> Mines is in a plastic enclosure as well, yet she can climb using those if she wants... ok, 9 out of 10 she falls, but still :-s


Yes they can and do. But I'd have thought that was commonsense to see that.

But yes maybe a new owner wouldn't think of that so good point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## truecreature (Aug 10, 2017)

I was in the same boat as you, even just looking at pictures of centipedes online gave me the jeebies. They're the only invert to have had that effect on me really. I think it's mainly the combination of the way they move and their venom which can be very potent. But all inverts interest me so I did want to own one at some point anyway, and caring for something really does help to desensitize you.

The species I went with is a Scolopendra viridis. They're smaller than the polymorpha and don't get much over 3 inches IIRC, plus they're a pretty blueish shade and have been easy to care for in my experience. I've never had any troubles with mine and it has to have been 3 years or so now since I've gotten it. I think Ken the Bug Guy has some available on their website.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

They escape easily? Wow, looks like I'll have to create a secure enclosure. Could a bite from _Scolopendra gigantea_ put you in the hospital?


----------



## Scoly (Aug 10, 2017)

basin79 said:


> The great thing with pedes is they can't exactly surprise you with random escapes


Seriously man? I had to re-read that to make sure I read it right. 

For me, tarantula escapes were always "oh, well d'uh, that's how it got out" but centipede escapes usually start with a few minutes of "WTF happened here?"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

Scoly said:


> Seriously man? I had to re-read that to make sure I read it right.
> 
> For me, tarantula escapes were always "oh, well d'uh, that's how it got out" but centipede escapes usually start with a few minutes of "WTF happened here?"


No. I meant you know I pede can only climb up the tongs or a shallow container (or a siliconed corner) unlike a T that can just run up and out.

A pede is similar to a Sicarius terrosus. They can't magically climb up a vertical surface.


----------



## Scoly (Aug 10, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> They escape easily? Wow, looks like I'll have to create a secure enclosure. Could a bite from _Scolopendra gigantea_ put you in the hospital?


They can't climb SMOOTH surfaces, like glass or plastic, but they can push themselves up against the wall almost their fully stretched out body length (if you read otherwise, don't believe that. I have photos to prove it!) and that can be a little more than you expect. They can also grip onto air holes or other irregularities in the wall, and also push off ornaments (e.g. a piece of bark that may have flipped). 

And if they can reach the lid (I always assume they can reach the lid) they will be able to push it up if it isn't secured, so yes, a secure container is a must.

Gigantea bites aren't the worst (and you're not going to find Gigantea anyway as they go for crazy money). Most adult keepers put up with the bites without medical assistance (other than home administered pain killers) but that's not to say it's a laughing matter. Young people should certainly be taken to hospital after a bite from a big pede.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Scoly (Aug 10, 2017)

basin79 said:


> No. I meant you know I pede can only climb up the tongs or a shallow container (or a siliconed corner) unlike a T that can just run up and out.
> 
> A pede is similar to a Sicarius terrosus. They can't magically climb up a vertical surface.


Funny you should say that, I just watched your Sicarius video on youtube as I was typing that up (latest like on that video will be me) That's something I wouldn't keep!


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

Scoly said:


> Funny you should say that, I just watched your Sicarius video on youtube as I was typing that up (latest like on that video will be me) That's something I wouldn't keep!


They're probably one of the easiest spiders to keep.

They don't have an aggressive cell in their body.

Can't climb smooth surfaces.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

How much do _Scolopendra gigantea_ usually go for?


----------



## Scoly (Aug 10, 2017)

basin79 said:


> They're probably one of the easiest spiders to keep.
> 
> They don't have an aggressive cell in their body.
> 
> Can't climb smooth surfaces.


I hear all that, it's simply the WHAT IF factor :wideyed:


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

Scoly said:


> I hear all that, it's simply the WHAT IF factor :wideyed:


There isn't a what if factor. Never. Drop food in. Pick the bolus out with tongs. Commonsense wouldn't let me but I'm 100% certain I could pick mine up without getting bitten.


----------



## Scoly (Aug 10, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> How much do _Scolopendra gigantea_ usually go for?


They don't _usually_ go at all. If you do find one you'll be paying a few hundred (200? 600?) USD for it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

Woah! That's steep!


----------



## Scoly (Aug 10, 2017)

Exactly, that's why most people just get a 6" polymorpha and keep it in a round fish bowl so it looks like a 12" gigantea.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

I might just get the _Scolopendra polymorpha_ to get a feel of owning a centipede before taking a huge plunge! Is this species aggressive or are all centipedes just aggressive in general?


----------



## basin79 (Aug 10, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I might just get the _Scolopendra polymorpha_ to get a feel of owning a centipede before taking a huge plunge! Is this species aggressive or are all centipedes just aggressive in general?


Centipedes are defensive. If they don't feel in danger they're remarkably calm.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 10, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I might just get the _Scolopendra polymorpha_ to get a feel of owning a centipede before taking a huge plunge! Is this species aggressive or are all centipedes just aggressive in general?


Forget what you learned with T's... 'pedes are more intelligents and they love to calculate more their actions. They are smart like those Octopus able to open a bottle

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 10, 2017)

That's even scarier haha.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 10, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> That's even scarier haha.


No but the very moment your enclosure is a 'no escape' one they are great to keep :-s

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 11, 2017)

Tbh the danger of pedes is very overrated. From what I've seen, OWT's cause much more problems than pedes, with the obvious exception of escape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 11, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> How much do _Scolopendra gigantea_ usually go for?


Saw those in Italy at 250 Euro, not an high price like in the U.S, considering at 360° everything.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 11, 2017)

I have to agree. I may be 16 I have 5 years of experience with centipedes (I started with cingulata and now I keep lots of different and hot species) and many more with inverts in general, and I've never had any problems, even though some of my enclosures aren't tall enough to prevent the access to the top etc.. I use exoterra faunarium and they work great! The tiny air holes are too tight to squeeze through
When it comes to behaviour, pedes are actually pretty simple to understand. If you block a path, they'll go the other way. It's been as simple as that for me! If the pedes tries to climb the side while the tank is open, just gently push it aside and it'll land back on the substrate.. when I say gently I mean gently.. I never hurt any of my pedes doing so!
The ONLY problem I ever had was when my 7" cherry red ran at full speed against the side and actually managed to seemingly jump out. I wasn't fast enough to push it aside and had to catch her back. But dehaani isn't a species a beginner wants to get anyway.. mine is my biggest and surprisingly fastest pede. It can climb to the top lid but can't escape as I previously stated. As long as I don't open the tank it's completely safe. When I do, I have to be careful not to disturb her too much or she'll burst out of the substrate and do whatever she wants.

Yes, pedes are fast, yes, they have a venomous bite. But if you treat them correctly with a minimum of common sense, they can be perfectly safe to keep in my opinion. It is best to get faster and more potent species later on, or if you already have some experience with venomous creatures.

Ratmosphere, i*f you're experienced with venomous animals* and feel like you're responsible enough to care for something very unforgiving , you can go with almost any species and even go as far as dehaani. It would let you choose the pede you like most. Maybe just avoid tricky species like hardwickei, the jewels etc because they need specific care.
If you don't, you can go as it was previously said with viridis, cingulata, polymorpha.. which are great for starters.
I hope this helped 
@Staehilomyces do you agree? Since we have similar histories when it comes to pede keeping, I'd like to hear your thoughts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 11, 2017)

I most certainly agree with every statement you made. Pedes are formidable inverts, but I feel as though my heart would be hammering a lot more when working with an aggressive tarantula than with any centipede. You can indeed start with a dehaani if you wish, as long as you've had experience with other venomous inverts. If you're confident with OWTs, you'll be ready for any pede,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Aquarimax (Aug 11, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I might just get the _Scolopendra polymorpha_ to get a feel of owning a centipede before taking a huge plunge! Is this species aggressive or are all centipedes just aggressive in general?


My son and I started with a polymorpha and a very tall plastic container. We ventilated the locking lid with aluminum mesh. The pede eats one cricket approximately weekly, which is fascinating to watch. It is doing well, although it is quite the pet hole. It really never comes out on its own. I don't think that is an S. polymorpha thing, just this individual from what I read.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 11, 2017)

One cricket per week? That's awesome! I always assumed centipedes would need a feeding every day but then again, I don't know enough about them.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 11, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I might just get the _Scolopendra polymorpha_ to get a feel of owning a centipede before taking a huge plunge! Is this species aggressive or are all centipedes just aggressive in general?


I know that many see non-Scolopendra centipedes as trashy or insignificant, but my Rhysida longipes is a very good beginner centipede. Though they do not get to the size of polymorpha, they have a very weak bite compared to others from what I've heard. They are cheap in the US, $9-12 from most reputable sources. They have even shown to be communal. However, they are very skittish and will flee from even dim light sources.
Maybe I'm just extolling the virtues of bycatch centipedes, but Rhysida were a great introduction to pedes for me.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 11, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> One cricket per week? That's awesome! I always assumed centipedes would need a feeding every day but then again, I don't know enough about them.


Centipedes will eat as much as you feed them, but a cricket or roach every seven to ten days is healthy. Pinkies/lizards are NOT necessary. They also like fruit after a molt; soft bananas are a favorite.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 11, 2017)

Would you ever have to feed large pedes lizards/pinkies in their life? I would not want to do that. Also, would a big species of centipede need more food per week instead of 1 cricket?


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 11, 2017)

Ethmostigmus, cormocephalus and alipes are also very good genera to start with. I had an Alipes multicostis, the most active pede I ever got to keep. My Ethmostigmus on the other hand never comes out! But it might just be my specimen.
A pede should only eat once or twice a week. The quantity of food will vary depending on the specimen! So the answer is yes if you want to replace a bigger prey with 2 small ones.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

I always see "Vietnam Giant Centipedes" at the reptile expos for only 20 bucks. Is this a good species to start with?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 13, 2017)

Scolopendra dehaani, actually one of the fastest and most venomous ones.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

Oh alright! For younger and smaller centipedes, could you house them in a large critter keeper until they get older? Or is there a high risk of escapes with this kind of enclosure?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I always see "Vietnam Giant Centipedes" at the reptile expos for only 20 bucks. Is this a good species to start with?


Not only a cheap price: chances that you can come home with a gravid female are good, since those are heavily _en masse_ WC from Vietnam like if there's no tomorrow. This explain of course why such a cheap price.

Btw I personally love (despite the fact those aren't 'rare' at all) classic _S.subspinipes_ and _S.dehanni_. They are amazing.

Technically those aren't exactly beginner ones but let me tell you something that I'm sure 'pede keepers will agree, more or less.

Here in Italy we have_ S.cingulata_, as a native specie. I know people that WC and keeps those. Aside for size, aside for colours etc the temperament is more or less the same of my Asian.

'Key factor' is the venom potency, of course. Painful but mild, in the case of _S.cingulata_. Brutal, in the case of _S.subspinipes_.

But the defensive behavior is similar, as well the 'houdini' escape master skill. So why,_ S.cingulata_, is suggested to 'pede beginners? Again, only for the venom potency.
A note, here in Italy _S.polymorpha_ isn't available like is in the U.S plus since here we have this native one this explain why here is the "perfect beginner" 'pede.

This is what I want to explain... when it comes to _Theraphosidae_, the differences (in defensiveness, speed, venom etc) between an average 'brachy' and a genus _Chilobrachys _(mere example) one are like Day and Night.

For 'pedes IMO that line (venom potency aside) isn't too _visible_. Sure, moving away from _Scolopendridae _but remaining in the 'pede league there's "more calmer" 'pedes, ok... but at 360° they are hard to find... 'pede market sadly isn't like T's one.

I'm not suggesting you to buy an Asian 'pede, don't get me wrong, just stating facts I've witnessed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Oh alright! For younger and smaller centipedes, could you house them in a large critter keeper until they get older? Or is there a high risk of escapes with this kind of enclosure?


I personally think that KK are perfect for end, no matter the size, one day with a 'pede on the loose. Plastic kinda 'storage box' I say


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

Chris, not totally understanding what you mean with the top statement regarding the critter keeper. Also, I've been seeing some blue _Scolopendra polymorpha. _Do these get big?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Chris, not totally understanding what you mean with the top statement regarding the critter keeper. Also, I've been seeing some blue _Scolopendra polymorpha. _Do these get big?


I wouldn't put, at all, a _Scolopendridae _(no matter the specie, no matter the size) into a KK (no matter the brand). While they can't climb smooth stuff, true, we should never undermine their intelligence and reach a too much 'comfy' level around those... for instance, 'pede are masters into "redecor" the house, they are able to move pieces of cork bark etc saw mine create a kinda "ladder" once, lol, for reach the top investigating for the existence of 'weak' spot for 'papillon' out 

As far as I know, _S.polymorpha_ reach however a nice size level, but not giants like Asian or certain Caribbean ones I'm sure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Do these get big?


Speaking about size watch this video. I mean... how much chubby and huge that frog is? So compare that wonderful Asian 'pede... impressive, what can I say.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 13, 2017)

The blue polymorpha only get to about 5" or 6". Not so big.
Chris I couldn't agree more on the fact that cingulata is almost as agressive as dehaani. They are brutal with prey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 13, 2017)

Also, dehaani can overpower things as powerful as small snakes. Says a lot about venom potency.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

Awesome. Which enclosure type would you reccomend? Also, could large centipedes pose a harm to a small dog if it got loose? A small dog like a Chihuahua.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Also, could large centipedes pose a harm to a small dog if it got loose? A small dog like a Chihuahua.


In the case of Asian ones I'd love to say more a "yes" instead of a "no", because their venom is brutal. Brutal. Plus _Chihuahua _are a very small breed, not massive and strong like a _Mastino Napoletano_ or _Cane Corso_ so IMO a downhill on that sense.


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 13, 2017)

Yup definitely dangerous for your dog. One point which I disagree with you on chris is the use of kritter keepers. Quality ones have been and are very capable


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> In the case of Asian ones I'd love to say more a "yes" instead of a "no", because their venom is brutal. Brutal. Plus _Chihuahua _are a very small breed, not massive and strong like a _Mastino Napoletano_ or _Cane Corso_ so IMO a downhill on that sense.


And the heart of some chihuahuas can be weak, that that is another point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## keks (Aug 13, 2017)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Yup definitely dangerous for your dog. One point which I disagree with you on chris is the use of kritter keepers. Quality ones have been and are very capable


But only when the lid is protected with a metal mesh? I could imagine that a scolopender can squeeze through the spaces of the lid, or am I wrong?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> One point which I disagree with you on chris is the use of kritter keepers. Quality ones have been and are very capable


I'm a fan of KK (I use mostly German brands, like 'Dragon' etc) but not to the point to put an adult (especially adults) _Scolopendridae _inside one 

Thing is... unlike for T's where (needed parameters aside) I keep the enclosures on the 'spartan' side (meaning... inches of substrate, water dish, a piece of cork bark and sometimes just a couple of fake leaves) with _Scolopendridae _I do the opposite: IMO 'pedes needs to be secure, so I offer a lot of stuff where they can hide, hence IMO the chance that they can use said decor for "create" a kinda ladder is, combined with the KK ventilation, too risky for me :-s

After all, if the "head can pass, so will the body" is to consider always.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

keks said:


> But only when the lid is protected with a metal mesh? I could imagine that a scolopender can squeeze through the spaces of the lid, or am I wrong?


Well, in all honesty I think that an adult _S.gigantea_ can't 'papillon' from an XXL KK like the one I use but, but... in life there's always a "but" so I'd love to remain in the 'safe' area

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 13, 2017)

I understand your concern. I never tried to put pedelings inside as they are small enough to go through the plastic mesh at the top. But above 5" it's totally safe with the ones I use. Thus I don't mind if the pedes manage to get there, as I know for a fact they can't squeeze through. That even adds some fun to their nocturnal exploration lol
And I don't keep gigantea, galapagoensis or any true giants, which could maybe break the plastic. The biggest I have is hainanum and dehaani.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Also, could large centipedes pose a harm to a small dog if it got loose? A small dog like a Chihuahua.


I want to add something happened to me that, if nothing, however explain pretty well that those (Asian 'pede) aren't however, despite their brutal venom, out for harm us nor they "search" for a clash.

Had a _S.subspinipes_ pedeling that lived with me, in my house (I wasn't aware of his/her presence, of course... wasn't the classic purchase that escaped) for months, and I have four cats btw, that, basically, are free to go in/out 24/7.

Now of course cats are kinda ninjas when it comes to agility, and skilled hunters as well, but yet an Asian 'pede venom can probably put the lights out of those, no matter.

Anyway, months ago I spotted something crawling out of my house and, yes, was that pedeling that, not anymore a peedeling, managed to survive, molting, growing up.

Zero, nothing... he/she lived in full 'Solid Snake' stealth with/around us, without bites nor else

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 13, 2017)

Centipedes are mighty yet peaceful creatures

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

LeFanDesBugs said:


> Centipedes are mighty yet peaceful creatures


Bravissimo, bravissimo


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

Would a _Scolopendra polymorpha_ bite be fatal for a small dog?


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Aug 13, 2017)

Probably not

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

What is the best container to house _Scolopendra polymorpha_ in? What substrate should I use?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> What is the best container to house _Scolopendra polymorpha_ in? What substrate should I use?


Personally for centipedes I love to use Irish peat moss, here in Italy is very cheap, I usually buy bags of that.

I think that once the enclosure is a 'no escape' it's not important... I suggest plastic storage box, however. Cheap and easy to find :-s


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 13, 2017)

Awesome, I'll try and find one at Walmart! Should I use organic potting soil mixed with sand for this species?


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Aug 13, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Awesome, I'll try and find one at Walmart! Should I use organic potting soil mixed with sand for this species?


I think that sand wouldn't hurt at all since is a centipede from the desert area, but I prefer to let others reply to you on this particular (I've never kept a _S.polymorpha _at the end).


----------



## Scoly (Aug 13, 2017)

Regarding Kritter Keepers, or whatever they're called, you need to be careful on a few points:

1) The weak point is the "window" hatch in the lid. Assume that your centipede will reach it, and if it's not solid locking with a loud clack, then pick another cage. Incidentally, I had my first escape (a small Florida alternans sp) happen because I either didn't close the hatch fully (only on one clip) or the centipede popped it off.

2) Your centipede will explore the lid, if it can reach it, which has two draw-backs. Firstly, it can accidentally get a leg trapped and snap it off (yes, I've had this happen). Secondly, you NEED to look under the lid every time you open. I once opened a cage, and went poking around with forceps for food debris, as you do, casually holding the lid in mid-air in my other hand when I suddenly noticed that my 9" Vietnamese subspinipes/dehanni (i.e. not one you want to get bitten by) was attached to the lid, an inch or two away from my hand. Needless to say I just about shit myself. That was a large pede with bright orange legs, and I didn't spot it...

3) Ventilation is extremely high, and your cage will dry out very quickly. Doing something about the ventilation is tricky with these cages. Whatever you do, don't use duct tape in a way that the animal can come into contact with it.

All said, you're far better with a plastic tub with a tight fitting lid and airholes punched into it, which you can source cheaply from many places. I just picked one up from the street outside my local pizzeria who get their ice cream in transparent tubs

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## truecreature (Aug 14, 2017)

Scoly said:


> 2) Your centipede will explore the lid, if it can reach it, which has two draw-backs. Firstly, it can accidentally get a leg trapped and snap it off (yes, I've had this happen). Secondly, you NEED to look under the lid every time you open. I once opened a cage, and went poking around with forceps for food debris, as you do, casually holding the lid in mid-air in my other hand when I suddenly noticed that my 9" Vietnamese subspinipes/dehanni (i.e. not one you want to get bitten by) was attached to the lid, an inch or two away from my hand. Needless to say I just about shit myself. That was a large pede with bright orange legs, and I didn't spot it...


I was only reading this and I still had to change my pants

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

Awesome tips. I'm going to try and find a plastic container that has locking handles. How many holes should I drill for good ventilation?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

Would this work as a good enclosure for this species? Maybe drill 4-6 small air holes on each side?


----------



## TreebeardGoddess (Aug 14, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> View attachment 248966
> 
> 
> Would this work as a good enclosure for this species? Maybe drill 4-6 small air holes on each side?


Do air holes need to be on the side? I have a similar container for my Scuitgera coleoptrata. I cut out a middle section of the lid and covered it with mesh netting.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

Every enclosure I set up has air holes on the sides, I never used mesh ventilation myself.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 14, 2017)

Just found this laying around. It honestly feels more secure than the previous enclosure I just posted.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 14, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Just found this laying around. It honestly feels more secure than the previous enclosure I just posted.


Previous enclosure is too shallow- I have seen a centipede lop over the lip of a shallow container and nearly escape. The second, however, is high enough for substrate.
For polymorpha, a mix of coir/cocofiber, fine peat moss, and sand is enough; most centipedes are not picky about substrate. Despite living in the US, I mainly have Asian jungle centipedes and have little experience with desert sp.; I assume S. polymorpha would not mind a little dry. Even though it is a desert species, a humid sub, occasional misting, and water dish (esp. since your enclosure is well ventilated) are necessary. Around 3 inches of substrate is enough to provide humidity and burrowing. Clumps of dead moss can also be useful as hiding places and water sponges.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 14, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Would a _Scolopendra polymorpha_ bite be fatal for a small dog?


I'm going to venture to say that S. polymorpha venom will never kill a small dog.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 15, 2017)

I currently have 6 Madrean _S. polymorpha_ that I wild caught, and 10 _S. heros_ another local desert centipede and 8 _S. dehaani. _I can tell you right away that there is a difference between the husbandry of desert centipedes and tropical ones. _S. polymorpha_ can tolerate both dry conditions and moist conditions to some extent. The only two S. polymorpha that died on me were both kept too moist. With a desert species it is good to give them a small moist side and a dry side. I used to use plain coco fiber for my plings but recently I have noticed that it harbors bacteria and the desert centipedes don't thrive in it and have changed my setup. Pouring a layer of decomposed granite sand over the top of the coco fiber seals in some of the humidity under the surface and creates a barrier against oxygen to prevent mold and some bacteria growth. I also keep a section of native soil in there too, it's a free choice experiment. Before pouring the granite sand in I place two small rocks in the container one on the native soil and one on the coco fiber. After putting about a half an inch of sand down I lift up the stones and set them back in so the pedes can access the substrate and hide under the rock (rock isn't buried in sand). I'm using native moss between the rocks that can dry up, freeze and be rehydrated and then come back to life. So far every pede that I have set up like that is doing very well. I'm going to switch everything over except my tropical pedes.

The critter keeper debate is arbitrary. It depends on the ambient humidity of the climate you live in. If you live someplace extremely humid it will probably be ok. I live someplace really dry and I won't buy them anymore. They allow the substrate to dry up way too fast. I do have a couple that are covered in tape and plastic wrap for tropical inverts. It's a pain in the butt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 15, 2017)

My biggest issue with KK's is what Scoly mentioned; the fact that they can injure themselves on the lid, and get stuck up there, only to give you a nasty surprise when you open the box. I can risk neither with my new E. rubripes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Helpful 1


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 15, 2017)

Staehilomyces said:


> My biggest issue with KK's is what Scoly mentioned; the fact that they can injure themselves on the lid, and get stuck up there, only to give you a nasty surprise when you open the box. I can risk neither with my new E. rubripes.


Mine have never made it to the top of the KK that I have witnessed. I'm currently switching everything over to the acrylic displays that my friend makes so that won't be an issue soon. i'll keep an eye out for it though.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

Awesome! I'll definitely be careful. The guy who has this species wants 40 dollars for LAG shipping so it would be like 60 bucks total. I might just wait for the next expo to get one. How long do they usually live for and are mites a problem with wild caught species?


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 15, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Awesome! I'll definitely be careful. The guy who has this species wants 40 dollars for LAG shipping so it would be like 60 bucks total. I might just wait for the next expo to get one. How long do they usually live for and are mites a problem with wild caught species?


Where are you located? I am doing an expo and shipping online this fall. I have some of the large sky island rusty phase or "madrean" polymorpha. These are the variety that get pretty large.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

CT. Do you have a picture of one?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

Is this a normal variation?


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 15, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> View attachment 249066
> 
> 
> Is this a normal variation?


With a species as polymorphic as this, 'normal' is many things, although this morph appears to be one of the most commonly collected. I've seen pictures of 3" solid blue polymorpha, 5" bright yellow/black with red heads, and pure tan with a green head plate in the massive 'aztecorum' morph. That particular specimen is very nice. It looks large, and healthy, although one or two legs look slightly injured.


----------



## Scoly (Aug 15, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> View attachment 248966
> 
> 
> Would this work as a good enclosure for this species? Maybe drill 4-6 small air holes on each side?


That is a a really shallow box. OK for a polymorpha, not OK for a subspinipes. 

As for holes, remember that if you put air holes in the side, it will be even easier for the pede to run up the sides. Personally I'd drill around 40 holes in the lid. Even then it looks like that tub is not going to give much air flow, so you may well have to drill on the sides (do it away from the corners). Also, 40 holes close together will start acting like a meshed area, 40 holes spread far apart are just 40 individual holes, which don't allow much air flow.

How much air flow do you need? That depends on how much substrate there is and how moist that it... If you've got a moist substrate (which should also mean deep) then you need enough airflow to prevent it going stagnant, but not so much that it can dry out quickly. If you've got a dryish setup, then it's not going to go stagnant, but you need air flow to keep it dry, especially if the substrate is deep and contains moisture deeper down. Temperature is also another factor, the warmer, the more humid, the quicker things will go foul.

Drill your holes and set up the box where it will be staying, without the pede in it, and monitor it for a few days. Have a look for condensation. After a couple of days open it and stick your nose inside. Maybe leave a dead cricket see how quickly it rots. A lot of it is trial and error with the individual tub. Be prepared to drill extra holes. Remember dry climate pedes will die if kept in moist or stagnant conditions.


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2017)

For pedes there's no better enclosures than large plastic tubs. No silicone corners for them to climb up and certified in a massive variety of sizes to suit every pede throughout the life of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scoly (Aug 15, 2017)

DubiaW said:


> Mine have never made it to the top of the KK that I have witnessed. I'm currently switching everything over to the acrylic displays that my friend makes so that won't be an issue soon. i'll keep an eye out for it though.


I didn't think mine did either until it escaped! Another stupid thing I did with that enclosure (the small KK which the alternans escaped from, almost 20 years ago now!) was to put duct tap on the under-side of the lid, to help keep moisture in, which I thought was OK because it couldn't reach that high. Only after it escaped did I notice that the tape had lots of little bite marks. I think our pedes get up to a lot more when we're not watching than we realise! Maybe some are active only when it is really, really dark.

Maybe you could leave something similar to duct tape attached to the inside of the lid, so if your pedes do climb up there, you might see the evidence even though you never see them actually do it.

Reactions: Helpful 1


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 15, 2017)

Are mites a problem with wild caught centipedes?


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 15, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Are mites a problem with wild caught centipedes?


Wild caught _S. polymorpha_ from California sometimes carry hypopus mites that are specific to centipedes. The other mites that get into your enclosure are usually native to your own house or habitat and feed on decaying organic matter that builds up in the substrate.


----------



## DubiaW (Aug 16, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> CT. Do you have a picture of one?


I have a few pics but they aren't very good. I will get some pics for you. They look a lot like the pic you posted. They are very large for _S. polymorpha_ but none of them are at the top of the size they can achieve.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

Captive bred or wild caught?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 16, 2017)

Also, do you think it's possible for some _Scolopendra polymorpha_ from that region to cross paths with _Scolopendra heros_ and breed to create a different specimen? A bigger specimen like you are talking about?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 18, 2017)

Guess not^. Anyone know what length this species maxes out at?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 21, 2017)

Thinking next expo I will get one. How much substrate should I provide?


----------



## bryverine (Aug 22, 2017)

My first choices for a pede are S. angulata (calm and less potent) or E. trigonopodus (smaller and reclusive, but gosh they sure are pretty). Just waiting for the wife to cave...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Staehilomyces (Aug 22, 2017)

The above are both safe pedes, but angulata is quite hard to obtain, and both that species and E. trigo can be serious pet holes.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 22, 2017)

Dang, I like _Scolopendra angulata_. Wish they were easier to obtain! So I basically need a tall plastic enclosure, 4" of coco fiber mixed with sand, a piece of cork bark as a hide, and water dish and that's basically it?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 22, 2017)

bryverine said:


> My first choices for a pede are S. angulata (calm and less potent) or E. trigonopodus (smaller and reclusive, but gosh they sure are pretty). Just waiting for the wife to cave...


Less potent compared to what species? Are there any bite reports or scale that shows their venom potency?


----------



## bryverine (Aug 22, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Less potent compared to what species? Are there any bite reports or scale that shows their venom potency?


This was from mastigoproctus to me awhile back as a good beginner pede. Supposedly "easy" to socialize.

Also @cacoseraph had some experience with them too (i think...).


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 22, 2017)

Awesome! The venom levels are my main concern as well.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 22, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Awesome! The venom levels are my main concern as well.


Stick with polys. _Angulata_ would just be a very expensive cricket-consuming hole and I doubt there is much difference in venom strength. Besides, _angulata_ is crazy hard to find. But if time, money, and inactive centipedes aren't an issue here, go for _angulata_! Always a place for more exotic sp., and those are quite beautiful.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 22, 2017)

I found one! Was thinking about buying it. But is _Scolopendra polymorpha_ more active than _Scolopendra angulata_?


----------



## RTTB (Aug 23, 2017)

S polymorpha is a great starter. S viridus too.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 23, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> I found one! Was thinking about buying it. But is _Scolopendra polymorpha_ more active than _Scolopendra angulata_?


Definitely. From what I've read about these they tend to burrow and disappear most of the time, while _polymorpha _might come out when it is dark and sniff around. Your choice though. Centipedes have different personalities and an unusually active _angulata _might be more rewarding than a shy poly, so its a matter of what individual you get.

EDIT: _256colors, an Instagram page with tons of lovely New World 'pedes says 





> "Scolopendra angulata - Definition of a pet hole. I've only ever seen her come out if all my lights are off and it's 3-4 am."


 link: https://www.instagram.com/p/BVdk420ApJ8/?taken-by=_256colors


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 23, 2017)

Well said! I'll have to think about this for a while.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

This is what I came up with. I will add cork bark once I get more from the next reptile expo.




Thoughts?


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 24, 2017)

Depending on how long the centipede is, add more substrate. Neither _angulata _nor _polymorpha_ are climbers and don't get massive, so a little more sub for burrowing would be nice. Regardless of species/size, those fake plants are an easy way to climb out. Plastic plants are more for aesthetics than function; you may see it as decoration, the centipede sees it as an escape route.

Some dead yellow moss on the substrate might be nice for it to hide under and the cork flat you mentioned would be perfect. Otherwise, a good setup!


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks! I'll remove the plants and add more substrate.


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 24, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Thanks! I'll remove the plants and add more substrate.


Be careful though. I left a the lid to a mutilans cup open and the little bugger used its maxilipeds as climbing claws to get to the top and crawled through a millimeters-wide gap. Fortunately I saw the whole whole thing and was able to catch it, and compressed the sub to a level that the 'pede couldn't climb.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 24, 2017)

Luckily I got the one with a tighter fitting lid that locks nicely. The others at Walmart were so flimsy I was surprised. This was the firmest one! Do you think it will be alright?


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 27, 2017)

Is this a better amount of substrate? Or should I add more?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## LawnShrimp (Aug 28, 2017)

Unless you really want to add more, that is a good sub depth. (I misunderestimated how large the container was; with a hand for reference it's a little easier to judge.) I think either species would be happy there.


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 28, 2017)

Thank you! Excited to get my first centipede.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Depro900 (Aug 30, 2017)

basin79 said:


> For pedes there's no better enclosures than large plastic tubs. No silicone corners for them to climb up and certified in a massive variety of sizes to suit every pede throughout the life of it.


What if you want something a little more 'eye pleasing' than a plastic tub. Couldn't a tall glass enclosure with a secure lid work? There must be other options


----------



## Ratmosphere (Aug 31, 2017)

Also, are mites usually a problem? Does it get stressful?


----------



## JDS123 (Sep 1, 2017)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Speaking about size watch this video. I mean... how much chubby and huge that frog is? So compare that wonderful Asian 'pede... impressive, what can I say.


Bro lol, so many emotions lol. Crazy, sad, gross, cool, I like frogs so yeah lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 1, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Is this a better amount of substrate? Or should I add more?
> 
> View attachment 250204


This!


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 1, 2017)

Depro900 said:


> What if you want something a little more 'eye pleasing' than a plastic tub. Couldn't a tall glass enclosure with a secure lid work? There must be other options


Well they aren't that crappy to see, ah ah, certain models aren't bad at all 

You can use glass enclosures as well, no matter. I know 'pede keepers that here in Italy keeps those buggers into glass ones... just pay attention to silicone in the corners.


----------



## JDS123 (Sep 1, 2017)

I think the lids are the biggest concern. Some seal up real good and solid, others seem like they do, but if you wiggle your finger around an edge you can bush right through. Glass enclosures are tough because the typical screen tops they make have little voids in the corners, you can customize them. I say do glass, fix the lid for maximum security, and make the glass enclosure at least 2 times as tall as the pedes will grow in length. Most show tanks are taller.


----------



## JDS123 (Sep 1, 2017)

JDS123 said:


> I think the lids are the biggest concern. Some seal up real good and solid, others seem like they do, but if you wiggle your finger around an edge you can bush right through. Glass enclosures are tough because the typical screen tops they make have little voids in the corners, you can customize them. I say do glass, fix the lid for maximum security, and make the glass enclosure at least 2 times as tall as the pedes will grow in length. Most show tanks are taller.


That's just my opinion as I do not keep centipedes yet, only hav kept many Ts and millipedes.


----------



## JDS123 (Sep 1, 2017)

You might look into these enclosures


----------



## JDS123 (Sep 1, 2017)

Here https://jamiestarantulas.com/enclosures/


----------



## Ratmosphere (Sep 7, 2017)

Does _Scolopendra angulata_ venom pose a threat to a small dog if it gets bit?


----------



## LeFanDesBugs (Sep 7, 2017)

Nope


----------



## LawnShrimp (Sep 7, 2017)

Ratmosphere said:


> Does _Scolopendra angulata_ venom pose a threat to a small dog if it gets bit?


_angulata_ do not seem like escape-prone 'pedes. Fossorial species like that just poke their antennae or terminals out every now and then. In my own experience, burrowers like _Rhysida_ and my unidentified often flee or remain still even if an opportunity presents itself, but when he smells fresh air, my bluelegged _subspinipes_ can rear up on his terminals and penultimate legs to a truly fearsome height.

I doubt if _angulata_ could damage a dog of any size.


----------

